# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  Ból w okolicy kości łonowych/pachwiny

## Malej7

Witam, mam 21 lat i mam problem...no właśnie problem z czym?
Od 13 lat gram w klubie piłkarskim, od lipca 2012 roku mam problem ze spojeniem łonowym, czuje dyskomfort w tym miejscu i nie pozwala mi to na ćwiczenie czegokolwiek. Od tego czasu praktycznie przestałem być aktywny fizycznie tylko od czasu do czasu coś robię bo nie daje rady :/ 
Wykonano mi już zdjęcie RTG, które nic wielkiego nie wykazało, byłem z tym u ortopedy, który powiedział mi, że mam zrobić miesiąc przerwy i jeść tabletki przeciwzapalne, które praktycznie nic nie pomogły. W dalszej kolejności skierował mnie na rezonans magnetyczny, najpierw bez kontrastu. Badanie rezonansu wykazało drobne zapalenie kości łonowej ale kazano mi powtórzyć go z podaniem kontrastu. Oto wynik tego badania:
W dalszym ciągu widoczne są ogniska podwyższonego sygnału o charakterze najpewniej obrzękowym w obrębie kości łonowych w sąsiedztwie spojenia łonowego. W dalszym ciągu widoczne jest ognisko niskiego sygnału w obrębie przedniej powierzchni kości łonowej po stronie lewej, tuż przy spojeniu wyodrębniające się na tle pozostałej kości. Średnica tego ogniska nie przekracza 1 cm. Po kontraście widoczne dość intensywnie wzmocnienie warstwy korowej powierzchni spojenia łonowego a także gałęzi kości łonowych, zwłaszcza prawej. Dolna gałąź lewej kości łonowej wyraźnie pogrubiała na odcinku środkowym o nieco uwypuklonych obrysach, co może budzić podejrzenie zmian zejściowych po przebytym złamaniu. ( i tutaj dodam, że żadnego złamania nie miałem nigdy w życiu).
Spojenie łonowe w odcinku przednim nieco szersze, w części dolnej szerokości dochodzącej do 1cm, przy czym pomiar być może obejmuje również częściowo chrząstki stawowe.
Dyskretne ogniska obrzękowe w obrębie mięśnia zasłonowego zewnętrznego w okolicy przyczepu do spojenia łonowego. Obraz może odpowiadać niewielkim ogniskom naderwania lub przeciążenia w obrębie tego mięśnia. Całość obrazu sugeruje w pierwszej kolejności obecność zmian pourazowych o charakterze przeciążeniowym w obrębie spojenia łonowego. Możliwy odczyn zapalny.
Innych zmian nie uwidoczniono.
W razie utrzymywania się dolegliwości wskazania do dalszej konsultacji.

Miałem również robione badania krwii, CRP i wszystkie wyniki były dobre, przepuklina również badania i jest ok.
Może ktoś coś poradzić na to ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. mam taki sam problem, własnie chciałem isc na rezonans. gram w piłke tez kilka lat i zaczeło sie od lekkiego bólu w okolicach dolnych brzucha, cos koło pachwiny, cos koło spojenia łonowego. Ciezka sprawa, bo mi nic nie pomoglo do tej pory, ani przerwa ani leki przeciwbólowe itp. sam tez nie wiem co z tym zrobić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam cos podobnego do was. Problemy zaczely sie od bolow podbrzusza a pozniej bol w okolicy pachwiny i taki chyba bol kosci kolo pachwiny odczuwa jesCze bol w udzie od wewnetrznej strony i z tylu ciagnie jakis miesien. Mam przerwe juz 2 miesiace ale bez zmian wiecie cos wiecej na temat swojej kontuzji?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam dokładnie to samo co opisujesz i jest to naderwanie (naciągnięcie) mięśnia dwugłowego uda na skutek niestabilności spojenia łonowego. W RTG obraz niesymetrycznej miednicy, a w USG krwiak pod pośladkiem i ból w pachwinie i po wewnętrznej stronie uda.
Rozwiązaniem jest wzmacnianie ćwiczeniami mięśni miednicy i pas stabilizujący miednicę i spojenie łonowe

----------

